# front plates in CA?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm having a dispute with my roommate. I told him that CA requires front plates. He claims that some states have different laws on a county by county basis, so it's possible that some counties in CA don't require them. I told him that the DMV is a state organization, not a county one, so all counties in CA would require a front plate. However, he won't believe me because one of our friends claimed that it was allowed in CA where she lives.

Anyway, who's right? And can you give me a source on the web to back it up?

TIA. 

BTW, she's from "the OC."


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> Issuance of Plates: Reflectorized Plates
> 
> 4850. (a) The department, upon registering a vehicle, shall issue to the owner two partially or fully reflectorized license plates or devices for a motor vehicle, other than a motorcycle, and one partially or fully reflectorized license plate or device for all other vehicles required to be registered under this code. The plates or devices shall identify the vehicles for which they are issued for the period of their validity.


_Source: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc4850.htm_

And because you are issued 2 plates per VC4850...



> Display of License Plates
> 
> 5200. (a) When two license plates are issued by the department for use upon a vehicle, they shall be attached to the vehicle for which they were issued, one in the front and the other in the rear.


_Source: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5200.htm_


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Sorry, he loses.

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5200.htm

There ARE DMV requirements that vary from county to county (there are certain smog checking ones that come to mind) but this isn'tone of them.

Tell him to take a drink.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

alee said:


> _Source: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc4850.htm_
> 
> And because you are issued 2 plates per VC4850...
> 
> _Source: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5200.htm_


Thanks. We both found the second link, and it has part b which mentions issuance of one plate. Now he's claiming victory because a tractor trailor is a vehicle... :tsk:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Sorry, he loses.
> 
> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5200.htm
> 
> ...


Smog criteria varies by county? That surprises me.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

swchang said:


> Thanks. We both found the second link, and it has part b which mentions issuance of one plate. Now he's claiming victory because a tractor trailor is a vehicle... :tsk:


Yeah, but the trailer is not a _motor_ vehicle. And to save him breath, that means "motorized" vehicle, as in propelled by a motor. Rocket sleds probably don't get issued a rear plate cause it'd be hard to mount / see / keep from melting.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

swchang said:


> Smog criteria varies by county? That surprises me.


Many counties in CA don't have smog issues at all and only a handful have significant issues.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

swchang said:


> Smog criteria varies by county? That surprises me.


Yup. For example Dave (RKT BMR) of the blown 330 cab is exempted from the smog requirement for 6 years, while I'll be required to get a smog certificate after 4 years.

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/vr/smogfaq.htm#BM2539


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

I believe that some counties even still don't have to use the newer smog check done on the rollers...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

now whether that is actually enforced is another story. on both my cars, i don't run front plates and no issues so far, i got a ticket by chp a few weeks ago and he didn't notice my missing front plate.

i did hear of parking nannies giving out tickets for missing front plates while your car is parked.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> i did hear of parking nannies giving out tickets for missing front plates while your car is parked.


 Yup, especially on the Westside. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Yup, especially on the Westside. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


I thought the Westside was the entirety of Cali... 

"The Westside is the best side," ja?


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

The reason for the one and two plate difference in the vehicle code is that some motor vehicles are issued only one plate--motorcycles come to mind. Automobiles, light duty trucks, SUVs are issued two plates and the code requires one in front and one in back.

Smog check requirements vary by county depending on whether the county is complying with Clean Air Act requirements for ozone. Those that have the dirtiest air have stricter smog checks.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

Got two tickets. One from a parking maid. One by a cop who stopped me only because of the missing front license plate.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

marcio said:


> Got two tickets. One from a parking maid. One by a cop who stopped me only because of the missing front license plate.


How much were they?


----------

